
How DigitalOcean quietly built a $175M business - farslan
http://www.businessinsider.com/digitalocean-ceo-ben-uretsky-run-rate-profitability-battle-with-amazon-2017-10
======
acomjean
I've used AWS at a former job and I use DO for my own site. $5 a month is
pretty affordable for a small site, and its simple.

Frankly its probably worth the money instead of wading through all the options
amazon has to pull together something small for myself. Amazon has a lot of
options and while for large businesses thats great, and they try to keep it
simple, it honestly isn't.

Plus DO has really excellent documentation on how to do things like set up X.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Plus DO has really excellent documentation on how to do things like set up
> X.

Their content marketing is working then!

------
geostyx
I haven't used DO compute for a while, but I recently started using Spaces for
a personal file host and it works great. S3 w/1TB free outbound per month is
fantastic.

------
binaryfigments
In really like the way they use an whole community around DO!

------
vfulco
DO is awesome, just what the MVP builder with great dreams needs. 1-click,
good reliability and customer service seals the deal.

------
bebop22
The founder is a crackhead.

